# Just Plain Folk



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*Does anyone know what is happening with Just Plain Folk figures? Their website indicates that they will be up and running on the web by the end of last year. I see their figures on Ebay, and nowhere else. 

And speaking of figures, Woodland Scenics website has disappeared. At least in my searches.*


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

John Schneider has been at many of the big shows since the first of the year with a number of his new figures. Most of his new figures are being distributed by LGB of America this year, but he is still selling direct. 

Try him at his email address. 
[email protected] 

Don't know why that doesn't appear as a link, but that is the address I have used for him. 


Bob


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Visit the Ridge Road web site. Go to Search, type Just Plain Folk. There are numerous pics although not all. The price for them is almost 1/3 from normal asking. Regards, Dennis.


----------

